# Os&b freestanding tub drain



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone use one yet? No problems so far?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I put one in, it made the final install pretty easy


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't seen it yet, how ever I'm sure there is a easier way than how I do it now. Which is have the tub and everything there in rough in and stage it that way. So I'm open to this suggestion.


----------

